
The cost of online voting - rbanffy
https://hackernoon.com/the-cost-of-online-voting-dbca9e382c78
======
nabla9
Online voting removes the right to vote from significant minority of citizens
(often women).

Someone else forcing the vote is not trivial and small problem. Usually it's
just a family member. If online voting becomes common, organized intimidation,
social controlled voting and vote buying becomes possible.

